# Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich



## Sumpfig (19. August 2014)

*Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Auch wenn ich dieses Thema erstellt habe, so sehe ich es nicht als mein Eigentum an.*
*Wer etwas dazu beitragen kann und will, soll das bitte tun.*
*Andere Meinungen, Verbesserungen, Alternativen, Methoden, Kritik oder was auch immer...*
*Ich verlinke dass dann auch hier auf der ersten Seite und/oder da, wo es passt.*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Inhalt:
1. Übersicht
2. Messen
3. Zuschneiden
4. Biegen
5. Monsoon Mandrels
6. Primochill Rigid Bender

1. Übersicht

Da die Verwendung von Acrylrohren immer beliebter wird, dachte ich mir ein Vergleich der verfügbaren Hilfsmittel könnte interessant sein.
Übrigens, man muss keinen feinen Sand mehr in die Acrylrohre füllen um das Knicken beim Biegen zu verhindern. Diese Zeiten sind glücklicherweise vorbei, denn dafür gibt es jetzt die passenden Silikonstäbe.

Aktuell gibt es die folgenden Hilfsmittel:

- EK Warter Blocks EK-HD Tube D.I.Y. Kit 10 & 12mm
Lieferumfang: Säge, Schmirgelpapier, zwei 33cm lange Silikonstäbe mit 9,4mm und 11,7mm Durchmesser
Preis ca. 15,90Euro

- Primochill Biegeschlauch für Acryl Tubes
Lieferumfang: ca. 30cm langer Silikonschlauch für Rohre mit 10mm Innendurchmesser
Preis ca. 2,90 Euro

- Primochill Biegekit
Lieferumfang: 60cm Silikonschlauch für Rohre mit 10mm Innendurchmesser, Handschuhe, Acrylpolitur und Microfasertuch
Preis ca. 12,90 Euro

- Primochill Rigid Bender Biegeschablone in 4 Farben
Preis ca. 49,90 Euro (schwarz) bzw. 53,90 Euro (blau, rot oder grün)

- Monsoon Silicon Bending Insert in zwei Ausführungen für Rohre mit 10mm oder 13mm Innendurchmesser
Lieferumfang: ca. 30cm langer Silikonstab 
Preis ca. 4,89 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit in zwei Ausführungen für 13/10mm oder 16/13mm Rohre
Lieferumfang: Biegeschablonen (Mandrels) aus Alu in 45°, 90°, 180° und 360°, 40cm langer Silikonstab für 10mm oder 13mm Rohre, Handschuhe und Befestigungsmaterial für die Mandrels
Preis ca. 39,59 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Cutting Kit in zwei Ausführungen für 13/10mm oder 16/13mm Rohre
Lieferumfang: Säge mit Ersatz Sägeblatt, Schneidbox aus Alu für exaktes Sägen, Entgratwerkzeug
Preis ca. 27,49 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Measuring Kit
Lieferumfang: Lineale aus 3mm starkem Acryl in den Längen 300mm, 200mm und 4 x 100mm, 2 x 90° und 2 x 45° Winkel und Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und Flügelmuttern
Preis ca. 13,50 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Heißluftpistole
Preis ca. 15,90 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Bender Kit
Lieferumfang: Mandrel Kit, Cutting Kit, Measuring Kit und Heißluftpistole
Preis ca. 79,99 Euro

- Monsoon Hardline Pro Deluxe Bender Kit
Lieferumfang: Mandrel Kit, Cutting Kit, Measuring Kit und Koffer (Heißluftpistole nicht enthalten)
Preis ca. 119,99 Euro

- Aquatuning Acrylrohr- und Schlauchentgrater
Ähm...Schlauchentgrater? 
Ist das gleiche Teil, wie es im Monsoon Cutting Kit enthalten ist.
Lieferumfang: Entgratwerkzeug für Innen- und Außenseite des Rohrs.
Preis 8,69 Euro

Auf das Kit von EK Water Blocks werde ich nicht weiter eingehen, da ich es nicht gekauft habe. Wegen dem Silikonstab mit 11,7mm Durchmesser sollte man es sich aber zulegen, wenn man die EK Water Blocks Acrylrohre mit 16mm Außen- und 12mm Innendurchmesser verwenden will.
EK Water Blocks bietet leider keine Biegeschablonen an. Aber man kann sich ja auch was selbst basteln.

Wenn man sich für Rohre mit 10mm Innendurchmesser entscheidet, dann gibt es etwas mehr Auswahl.

_Das Primochill Biegekit hat mit 60cm den längsten Silikonstab, was bei grösseren Projekten ein entscheidender Vorteil sein kann. _
Primochill hat keinen Silikonstab, sondern einen Silikonschlauch mit ca. 2mm Wandstärke. 

Wichtig sind auch die Handschuhe, da man sich beim Erhitzen und Biegen der Rohre leicht die Finger verbrennen kann. Ich kenne leider meine Handschuhgrösse nicht, aber die Primochill Handschuhe passen, die Monsoon sind mir etwas zu eng.
Tuch und Politur sind nette Zugaben, aber nicht wirklich notwendig. Auch das Fehlen der Säge kann man leicht verschmerzen, da eine kleine Bügelsäge mit Metalsägeblatt wohl jeder besitzt. Falls nicht, kostet nur paar Euro im Baumarkt.

Die Primochill Rigid Bender Biegeschablone ergänzt das Biegekit. Beim Rigid Bender spielt der Durchmesser der Rohre keine Rolle, bis zu 18mm Durchmesser sollte kein Problem sein. Details zum Rigid Bender kommen später.

Monsoon hat hier das umfangreichste Angebot an Hilfsmitteln und wenn man den Lieferumfang berücksichtigt, dann ist das Monsoon Hardline Pro Bender Kit auch das preiswerteste.
Monsoon bietet die Kits für 13/10mm oder 16/13mm Rohre. Dabei ist zu beachten, dass die Biegeschablonen und die Schneidbox nur für genau diese Rohre verwendet werden können. 12/10mm Rohre passen nicht, warum erkläre ich später.

Hier mal die Links zu den Herstellervideos. Sollte man sich unbedingt anschauen!

Monsoon:
Teil 1 Hardline Tools mandrels and Measure - YouTube
Teil 2 Monsoon Hardline Tools Mandrels and Measuring Kit - Part 2 - YouTube
Teil 3 Monsoon Hardline Tools Mandrels and Measuring Kit - Part 3 - YouTube
Heatgun: Monsoon Hardline Tools Heatgun Kit - YouTube
Cutting: Monsoon Hardline Cutting Kit - YouTube

Primochill:
PrimoChill Rigid Bender -- Versatile Rigid Tubing Bending/Jig - Product Intro - YouTube

Und hier noch ein paar Links zu HowTos:
http://www.e22.biz/tubingprepguide.aspx#.VBtCKhZVJzs
http://we-mod-it.com/board1-modding/board108-how-to/2536-hard-tubing-plexiglas-tubes/

Ende Teil 1.


----------



## Sumpfig (19. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

2. Messen

Vor dem Biegen kommt das Messen...

Anders als bei Schläuchen, muss man die Acrylrohre sehr genau anpassen. Die Länge und die Position der Biegung muss stimmen. Abhängig von den verwendeten Anschlüssen sind die Toleranzen, die man sich erlauben darf sehr gering.
Deswegen mal ein kurzer Abstecher zu den 3 Arten von Anschlüssen:

- Die einfachsten besitzen innen 2 O-Ringe und das Rohr wird einfach nur reingesteckt. Es gibt keine Überwurfmutter, die das Rohr fixiert. Wenn das Rohr hier nicht genau passt, es leicht verkantet in dem Anschluss steckt, dann kann es undicht werden. Muss nicht, aber die Möglichkeit besteht.

- Die etwas aufwendigeren sind die Compression Fittings, wie sie von EK WB, Primochill, Monsoon und seit neustem auch von Alphacool angeboten werden.
Eine Überwurfmutter presst einen O-Ring an die Aussenseite des Rohrs. Hier kann man sich kleinere Toleranzen erlauben, da das Rohr durch den O-Ring und die Überwurfmutter fixiert wird. 

- Die aufwendigste, aber auch sichersten Anschlüsse gibt es nur von Monsoon. Hier wird eine kleine Acrylhülse an das Ende des Rohrs geklebt. Diese Hülse sorgt zum einen für ein absolut planes Ende des Rohrs und bietet einen Rand, über den die Überwurfmutter das Rohr fest mit dem Anschluss verbindet. Abgedichtet wird durch eine Dichtung am Ende des Rohres.
Durch die Verwendung eines UV-aktiven Acrylklebers (bietet Monsoon natürlich passend an) wird die Hülse untrennbar mit dem Rohr verbunden. Das ganze gibt eine sehr stabile und sichere Verbindung und grössere Toleranzen können noch ausgeglichen werden.
Allerdings hat das auch Nachteile. Vergisst man zuerst die Überwurfmutter auf das Rohr zu schieben und danach die Hülse anzukleben, war die ganze Arbeit umsonst und das Rohr ist für die Tonne. Die Hülsen gibt es zum Glück auch einzeln, die Anschlüsse sind also mehrfach verwendbar.
Hier mal zwei Bilder zu diesen Monsoon Anschlüssen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Als einziger Hersteller bietet hier Monsoon etwas an: das Hardline Pro Measuring Kit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die verwendung ist nicht ganz einfach und man wünscht sich eine dritte Hand. 
Verbindet man 2 oder 3 der Lineale über die mittigen Schlitze kann man einen Winkel oder ein "U" ausmessen. Nutzt man die mitgelieferten Acrylwinkel, dann kann man auch dreidimensionale Biegungen ausmessen. 
Monsoon empfiehlt immer von der Mitte eines Anschlusses aus zu messen. Leider fehlt hier etwas, was einem beim richtigen positionieren hilft. Je komplizierter die Biegungen werden, um so schwieriger wird es die Mitte zu treffen, vorallem weil sich die Lineale auch durchbiegen können. 2 bis 3 zusätzliche Hände kann man da gut gebrauchen.
Beim zusammenstellen der Lineale muss man sich ein paar Gedanken machen. Nicht jede mögliche Kombination führt zum gewünschten Ergebnis. 
so hat es z.B. nicht funktioniert:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Vorgehensweise beim Messen ist dann so:
1. Lineale zusammen schrauben
2. Abstände schätzen und einstellen
3. Lineale anhalten
4. Abstände korrigieren
5. Lineale anhalten
6. Abstände korrigieren
7. Lineale anhalten
8. Abstände korrigieren
...
2835. Maße ablesen

Es ist Aufwendig, aber insbesondere für dreidimensionale Biegungen meiner Meinung nach unentbehrlich.
Allerdings hat auch das Meassuring Kit seine Grenzen. Für das markierte Rohr auf dem folgenden Bild hätte ich noch ein weiteres Lineal gebraucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so konnte ich überprüfen, dass die Monsoon Hardline Anschlüsse auch bei grösseren Toleranzen die Rohre dicht halten. Hier kam aber nicht nur das Measuring Kit an die Grenze, sondern die letzte Biegung (zum unteren Anschluss) konnte ich auch mit den Monsoon Mandrels nicht biegen, aber darauf komm ich später nochmal zurück.

Beim Zusammenschrauben der Lineale sollte man immer die mitgelieferten Unterlegscheiben verwenden. Ohne Scheiben besteht die Gefahr, dass man die Lineale ruiniert.

Leider kann man keine genaue Anleitung geben, wie man die Lineale verwendet. Hier hilft nur nachdenken und ausprobieren.

Das Einstellen der Abstände und das damit verbundene Gefummel mit den Flügelschrauben und -muttern ist nervig. Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch keine Lösung, mit der man das vereinfachen könnte.

Jedenfalls sind die Lineale sauber und präzise gearbeitet. Bei häufiger Verwendung dürfte sich aber irgendwann die Beschriftung verabschieden.

Mein Fazit:
Nicht die perfekte Lösung, aber mangels Alternative die einzige mit der man recht genau seine Rohre ausmessen kann.

2.1. Alternatives Messwerkzeug

Ich habe mir mal des hier gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JWR8IMY/ref=cfb_at_prodpg

An  einer Stelle, wo ich nur schlecht mit den Linealen von Monsoon  hingekommen bin, habe ich damit den Rohrverlauf (3 Biegungen) recht gut  nachstellen können. Leider sind die möglichen Biegeradien nicht eng  genug und die Übertragung der Maße hat nicht wirklich gut geklappt.
Aber ich glaube, die Idee dahinter ist gut, nur das Werkzeug nicht perfekt.
Vielleicht findet ja jemand etwas ähnliches, das besser funktioniert.


*Wenn jemand eine bessere Methode kennt, bitte posten!*

Ende Teil 2.


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

3. Zuschneiden

Zuschneiden der Rohre macht man eigentlich erst nach dem Biegen...

Das Monsoon Cutting Kit bietet hier zwei nette Hilfsmittel. Man braucht sie nicht wirklich, aber erleichtern einem die Arbeit.

Die Schneidbox aus eloxiertem Aluminium hilft einem zu einem exakten, geraden Schnitt. Es gibt sie in zwei Ausführungen, rot für 16/13mm und blau für 13/10mm Rohre.
Wickelt man ein bis zwei Lagen Klebeband um das Rohr, dann sitzt es fest in der Schneidbox und man kann bequem sägen. Die Schneidbox im Schraubstock festspannen sollte auch kein Thema sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Säubern und entgraten des Schnitts kann man dann mit dem Entgrater. Dieses rote Plastikteil hat auf der einen Seite 3 Klingen für die Innenseite und auf der anderen 3 Klingen für die Außenseite des Rohrs. Es funktioniert.
Es sollte damit auch möglich sein, die Außenseite des Rohrs leicht anzufasen. 
Aquatuning bietet dieses Teil auch einzeln für 8,69 Euro an. Es kann für alle Rohrdurchmesser verwendet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum dritten Hilfsmittel, der Säge gibt es nicht viel zu schreiben. Ist eine einfache Bügelsäge. Viel Plastik und wirkt nicht wirklich Robust, aber für Acrylrohre ausreichend.
Beim Sägen ist eigentlich nur wichtig, dass man ein feines Eisensägeblatt nimmt. Wenn man mit diesem Blatt nur Acrylrohre sägt, wird es vermutlich ein Leben lang halten.

Wie bereits (mehrfach?) erwähnt, man braucht das nicht. Wenn man es hat, dann wird man es nicht mehr hergeben.

Ende Teil 3.


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

4. Biegen

Endlich geht es ans Biegen...

Beim Biegen von Acrylrohren gibt es zwei Probleme. 

Das Rohr muss erwärmt werden, was man am besten mit einer Heißluftpistole macht. Die Dinger bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt ab ca. 15 Euro. Hilfreich ist es, wenn man die Heißluftpistole hinstellen kann.
Beim Erwärmen muss man etwas vorsichtig sein. Zu warm, bzw. heiß und das Acryl bekommt Blasen - Problem Nummer Eins. Man muss sich vorsichtig an die richtige Temperatur rantasten.
Das war zu warm: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man hält den Bereich, den man biegen möchte in den Heißluftstrahl und dreht es dabei, damit es gleichmäßig erwärmt wird. Wenn es weich wird, dann biegen. Mehrfaches Erwärmen ist kein Problem.

Versucht man ein leeres Acrylrohr zu biegen, dann wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit abknicken. Früher hat man meistens feinen Quarzsand in die Rohre gefüllt...
Inzwischen gibt es zum Glück Silikonstäbe in verschiedenen Durchmessern und Längen. Die schiebt man vor dem Erwärmen ins Rohr und zieht sie wieder raus, wenn die Biegung abgekühlt ist.
Klingt erstmal einfach, aber...
Beim Biegen verkleinert sich der Durchmesser des Rohrs etwas und man muss ordentlich am Silikonstab ziehen um ihn wieder zu entfernen. Ich habe es nicht gewagt mehr als eine Biegung auf einmal zu machen.
Man könnte den Silikonstab natürlich auch einölen, evtl hilft auch Wasser mit etwas Spülmittel. Aber danach muss man die Rohre erstmal ausspülen.
Ich werde mal Innovatek Protect, meinen bevorzugten Wasserzusatz ausprobieren und dann hier das Ergebnis ergänzen.
Was ich inzwischen getan habe und es hat funktioniert, jedenfalls besser als nur mit Wasser. Vielleicht funktioniert es noch besser, wenn man es pur nimmt. Bei dieser Gegenheit habe ich auch den Primochill Silikonschlauch verwendet. Ohne anfeuchten habe ich das Ding allerdings nur ca. 20cm weit in das Rohr bekommen, nach dem anfeuchten mit Wasser-IP-Mischung hat es die ganzen benötigten 50cm geklappt. Das Primochill einen Schlauch verwendet hat noch einen weiteren, entscheidenden Vorteil. Man kann ihn auch nach mehreren Biegungen problemlos herausziehen. Mit 2 Biegungen hab ich probiert und es ging deutlich einfacher als mit dem Monsoon Stab nach einer Biegung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Silikonschlauch/Silikonstab nach dem Biegen nicht mehr raus will, egal wie heftig man dran zieht...
Warmes Wasser mit Spühlmittel ins Spühlbecken oder eine Schüssel und das  zickige Teil reinlegen und bisschen am Silikon ziehen. Dauert nicht  lange und es flutscht raus.

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht der verfügbaren Silikonstäbe:

Für Rohre mit 10mm Innendurchmesser
EK Water Blocks, 33cm lang
Primochill, Schlauch mit 2mm Wandstärke, 30cm und 60cm lang
Monsoon, 30cm und 40cm lang

Für Rohre mit 12cm Innendurchmesser
EK Water Blocks, 33cm lang

Für Rohre mit 13mm Innendurchmesser
Monsoon, 30cm und 40cm lang

Ende Teil 4.


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

5. Monsoon Mandrels

Perfekte Biegungen mit Biegeschablonen.

Auch hier gilt, muss man nicht haben, kann man sich auch selbst was basteln. Ist aber eine feine Sache wenn man sie hat.

Das Monsoon Hardline Pro Mandrel Kit macht den Anfang. Auch das gibt es in zwei Ausführungen, rot für 16/13mm und blau für 13/10mm Rohre.

Kommen wir gleich zum ersten Nachteil. Wenn man keinen Tisch hat, dem ein paar Löcher egal sind, muss man erstmal in den Baumarkt.
Die Mandrels müssen vor der Nutzung festgeschraubt werden.

Ich habe mir dazu eine 2cm starke MDF Platte in 80x60cm als Arbeitsplatte besorgt. Als weiteres Zubehör sind ein Akkuschrauber, Klebeband und Papierbögen in A3 oder A2 zu empfehlen.

Klingt erstmal alles ziemlich umständlich und kompliziert. Ist es auch, aber es macht durchaus Sinn.

Im Kit sind 4 Biegeschablonen, Mandrels genannt. Die sind aus eloxiertem Aluminium und es gibt sie für 45°, 90°, 180° und 360°. Natürlich ist eine 360° Biegung total sinnlos, der/die/das 360° Mandrel ist es aber nicht.
Zu den Mandrels gibt es das passende Befestigungsmaterial. Lange Schrauben, mit denen man die Teile flach festschrauben kann und Winkel mit kurzen Schrauben um die Teile auch Senkrecht anzuschrauben.
Die Mandrels besitzen eine halbrunde Vertiefung, die genau dem entsprechenden Rohrdurchmesser angepasst ist und das Rohr zur Hälfte abdecken.
Das hat zwar den Nachteil, dass die Mandrels nur für die passenden Rohre verwendet werden können. Für die 12/10mm Rohre von EK WB kann man die Mandrels nicht verwenden.
Die Vertiefung hat aber zwei entscheidende Vorteile. Das Abmessen der Rohre wird vereinfacht und man erhält saubere Biegungen.

In Teil 2 habe ich geschrieben, dass es am besten ist, wenn man von Anschlussmitte zu Anschlussmitte mißt. Dadurch, dass die Vertiefung der Mandrels genau dem halben Rohr entsprechen, entspricht die Außenkante des Mandrels genau der Rohrmitte.
Was bringt einem das jetzt?

Man nehme...

Die Arbeitsplatte, einen Papierbogen, einen Bleistift, einen Winkel (z.B. Geodreieck), ein Lineal und etwas Klebeband. Hat man das Measuring Kit, kann man natürlich dessen Lineale verwenden.
Papierbogen mit Klebeband auf der Arbeitsplatte fixieren und dann... Machen wir es erstmal einfach...
Man braucht ein Rohr mit einem 90° Winkel und hat ausgemessen, dass beide Seiten 15cm lang sein müssen.
Jetzt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder erst zeichnen und dann Mandrel festschrauben oder andersrum.
Da das Mandrel beim Festschrauben etwas verrutschen kann, empfehle ich zuerst das Mandrel an der Arbeitsplatte mit zwei Schrauben zu fixieren.
Jetzt kann man auch das Mandrel benutzen um die beiden Katheten des rechtwinkligen Dreiecks aufzuzeichnen. Die Länge der Katheten beträgt in diesem Fall jeweils 15cm.
Man hat dann in etwa sowas: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt bitte nicht auf die Idee kommen und ein Rohr auf 30 cm zuschneiden, weil man ja 2 x 15cm braucht. Es kann einem leicht passieren, dass das Rohr beim Biegen verrutscht und ruckzuck ist eine Seite zu kurz.
Absägen kann man immer, ankleben wird sehr schwer...
Lieber etwas Reserve lassen.
Den Teil des Rohres, der für die Biegung erhitzt werden muss, mit einem Bleistift markieren. Sieht man kaum, aber geht wenigstens wieder weg.

Jetzt erhitzen, anlegen und um das Mandrel biegen. Dabei gut festhalten und gegen das Mandrel drücken bis das Rohr etwas abgekühlt und fest ist. Hiersind die Handschuhe sehr nützlich.
Wenn die Biegung nicht ganz klappt, weil das Rohr zu schnell wieder fest wurde, einfach nochmal erhitzen.
Noch nicht perfekt, aber geht in die richtige Richtung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will man ein "U" biegen, dann macht man das eben beschriebene einfach zweimal. Allerdings will man ja vermutlich zwischen beiden Biegungen einen genauen Abstand haben. Da kommt das 360° Mandrel zum Einsatz.
Warum hab ich davon kein Foto?
Ich versuche es mal so... 
Wenn man mit dem 90° Mandrel die erste Biegung gemacht hat, dann zeichnet man den gewünschten Abstand auf und schraubt das 360° Mandrel an die Stelle, für die man schon die Biegung hat und nutzt es als Anschlag. Die zweite Biegung macht man natürlich wieder am 90° Mandrel.
Verstanden? Hoffentlich...

Nun das Biegen in die dritte Dimension. Hier kommen die Winkel zum Einsatz, mit denen man die Mandrels auch Senkrecht anschrauben kann.
Nach der ersten Biegung nutzt man ein senkrecht verschraubtes Mandrel (das 180° ist dafür bestens geeignet) als Anschlag.
Hiervon hab ich Fotos: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas geht auch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Teil 2 habe ich geschrieben, dass ich eine Biegung nicht mit den Mandrels machen konnte. Wenn man direkt nach einer waagerechten eine Senkrecht Biegung machen will, muss man einen Mindestabstand einhalten. Dieser ist dadurch bedingt, dass das halbe Rohr von den Mandrels abgedeckt wird.
Kein Plan wie ich das besser erklären könnte...

Und hier mal ein paar fertige Rohre: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein perfektes Ergebnis, aber besser als ich es erwartet hatte. Beim nächsten mal muss ich dran denken, dass durch die Hülsen der Monsoon Hardline Anschlüsse die Rohre ca. 3mm länger werden.

Ende Teil 5.


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Kein neuer Teil, nur ein Hinweis auf eine kleine, aber nicht unwichtige Änderung in Teil 1 und Teil 4.

Ich hatte beim Primochill Biegekit eine wichtige Kleinigkeit übersehen. Es enthällt keinen Silikonstab, sondern einen Silikonschlauch mit 2mm Wandstärke. Das musste ich gleich mal ausprobieren und meine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt. Der Silikonschlauch lässt sich nach dem Biegen wesentlich leichter entfernen als ein Silikonstab. Mehr als eine Biegung ist damit problemlos möglich. 

Das anfeuchten des Schlauchs mit Wasser-IP-Mischung hilft beim Einführen des Silikonstabes/-schlauchs.


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

6. Primochill Rigid Bender

Auch Primochill bietet eine Biegeschablone an, den Rigid Bender.

Das Prinzip des Rigid Bender unterscheidet sich grundlegend vom Monsoon Mandrel Kit. 
Ich mache mal etwas provokativ den folgenden Vergleich: 
Der Rigid Bender verhält sich zum Monsoon Mandrel Kit wie ein Zollstock zu einer Schieblehre. Mit den Mandrels kann man sehr exakt arbeiten, während es mit dem Rigid Bender eher pimaldaumen ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist diese Behauptung sehr subjektiv, weil ich zuerst mit dem Mandrel Kit gearbeitet habe und mit dem Rigid Bender bis jetzt nur ein einziges Rohr gebogen habe.

Ich versuche aber mal so objektiv wie möglich zu bleiben, weil auch der Rigid Bender seine Vorteile hat.

Der Rigid Bender besteht aus einer ABS Basisplatte mit einer farbigen Acrylplatte, 3 Biegearmen aus ABS, Klebefüße und 6 Schrauben mit Rändelmuttern. Die Basisplatte hat verschiedene Löcher und Schlitze um die Biegearme zu befestigen und eine Maßeinteilung in Inch, bzw. Zentimeter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die erste Kritik gibt es wegen der Verarbeitungsqualität. Die Biegearme waren nicht entgratet und die Basisplatte leicht verzogen (vermutlich wegen der aufgeschraubten Acrylplatte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rauen Seiten der Biegearme sind beabsichtigt und sollen den Acrylrohren beim Biegen etwas Grip geben. Ich hatte das zuerst kritisiert, aber es soll wohl so sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der zweite Kritikpunkt betrifft die Zentimetereinteilung, die ist falsch. Die Inch Einteilung beginnt bei 1 Inch, der Nullpunkt befindet sich in der Mitte des Biegearms auf dem folgenden Bild. Schön zusehen ist, dass die Zentimetereinteilung bei 1 Inch beginnt. Der erste Strich der Zentimeter Einteilung liegt also bei 2,54cm.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche objektiv zu sein, aber es kommt ein Kritikpunkt nach dem anderen...

Der dritte kritikpunkt betrifft die Winkeleinstellung. Einen rechten Winkel kann man nur einstellen, wenn man einen Anschlagwinkel benutzt. Auch wenn man einen der Biegearme als Längenanschlag verwenden will, kann man ihn nur mit Hilfe eines Winkels exakt ausrichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt reicht es aber erstmal mit dem Gemecker, jetzt wird damit was gebogen.

Was es werden soll sieht man auf diesem Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und bitte schaut nicht auf den misslungenen Bohrversuch im AGB, den ich mit einer kleinen Acrylplatte überklebt habe. Meine Standbohrmaschine ist der totale Murks.)

Ein "U" mit den Längen 133mm, 130mm, 40mm
Verwendet habe ich hier übrigens auch den 60cm Primochill Silikonschlauch, der wirklich super ist. Das Rohr ist ein 60cm Monsoon 13/10 Acrylrohr.

Erste Biegung nach 133mm. Dazu habe ich den einen Biegearm auf 90° ausgerichtet und den zweiten als Längenanschlag verwendet. Die 133mm habe ich dabei von Biegearm zu Biegearm mit Hilfe eines Winkels und Lineal gemessen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach habe ich die Länge auf 130mm eingestellt und die zweite Biegung gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Schluss den Rest bis auf 40mm abgesägt.

Wie ich die erste Biegung gemacht habe war aber keine gute Idee. Es hat funktioniert, aber ich hatte rechts keinen Anschlag für die 90°. Statt den zweiten Arm als Längenanschlag zu verwenden, hätte ich ihn lieber waagerecht anbringen sollen um für beide Seiten des Winkels einen Anschlag zu haben. Das Rohr dann lieber am Schluss auf die genaue Länge Sägen.
Ich glaube, sowas habe ich auch im Teil 5 empfohlen...
Es hat aber auch so funktioniert.

Bei der zweiten Biegung muss man den zweiten Arm als Längenanschlag verwenden.

Und nochmal das Ergebnis:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ziemlich viel an dem Rigid Bender kritisiert und rumgemeckert. Einiges davon ist sicherlich auch gerechtfertigt.
Und ich habe das Teil auch schon als ein Haufen Plastikmüll bezeichnet...

Aber der Rigid Bender hat auch seine Vorteile. Er ist kompakt und einfacher zu handhaben als die Monsoon Mandrels. Einfache, zweidimenionale Biegungen hat man damit sehr schnell erledigt.
Ich war etwas überrascht, dass die Biegungen absolut sauber und ordentlich wurden. Damit hatte ich nicht wirklich gerechnet. Auch ist der Radius der Biegungen etwas kleiner, als bei den Mandrels.
Mein Fazit fällt also bei weitem nicht so schlecht aus, wie man vielleicht zu Anfang erwarten konnte.

Wer sich für die 12/10mm Rohre von EK WB entscheidet und keine Lust hat sich seine Biegeschablonen selbst zu schnitzen, macht mit dem Rigid Bender bestimmt keinen Fehler.

Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand zeigen kann, wie man mit dem Rigid Bender dreidimensionale Biegungen hinbekommt, wie ich sie mit den Monsoon Mandrels gemacht habe.

Kritik, Ergänzungen, Verbesserungen usw. zu meinem Geschreibsel sind erwünscht! 

Die Rechtschreibfehler gibt es als kostenlose Beigabe (ich war zu faul alles nochmal genau zu lesen und die Schreibfehler zu korrigieren).


----------



## Sumpfig (20. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung...

Seit ein paar Tagen bietet auch Alphacool 13/10mm Rohre und passende Anschlüsse an. Die Anschlüsse gibt es in schwarz und chrome. 
Die Rohre gibt es in durchsichtigem Plexi und verchromten Messing. Besonders letzteres finde ich ziemlich schick. Mit dem Biegen von verchromten Messingrohren kenne ich mich mal überhaupt nicht aus. Wenn ich zuhause was an den Wasseranschlüssen ändern muss, ersetze ich die Rohre lieber durch Schläuche. Irgendwie bekomme ich die Quetschverschraubungen (oder wie immer die sich nennen) nie dicht...

Jetzt fehlt nur nur noch Aqua Computer mit entsprechenden Produkten. Bin mal gespannt ob die auch noch auf den Zug aufspringen.


----------



## DSHPB (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich hasse dich hierfür.

Jetzt kommt das Bastelfieber wieder hoch und ich will meine Wakü überarbeiten^^


Toll gemacht, danke dafür! (<- also das is auf die Anleitung und so bezogen, gut gelungen!)

Irgendwann bau ich meine Wakü um, bis dahin nutze ich erstmal weiter Schläuche, ganz retro sozusagen


----------



## Sumpfig (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



DSHPB schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich hierfür.
> 
> Jetzt kommt das Bastelfieber wieder hoch und ich will meine Wakü überarbeiten^^


 
was glaubst du, was ich mich selbst dafür schon verflucht habe.
das ganze schöne Geld, das ich für diesen Mist rausgeschmissen habe.
hätte man auch sinnvoller investieren können... mir fällt nur grad nix ein



DSHPB schrieb:


> Toll gemacht, danke dafür! (<- also das is auf die Anleitung und so bezogen, gut gelungen!)


 Danke, dann hat sich die Tipperei ja gelohnt.


----------



## mo_ritzl (22. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Gute Anleitung, danke


----------



## Sumpfig (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ist dieses Thema interessant genug um angepinnt zu werden?


----------



## DSHPB (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Wird sich zeigen, bisher halten sich die Rückmeldungen ja in Grenzen...

Ich find's gut als TUT aber wer weiß was die Mods und Co davon halten...


----------



## mda31 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich finde auch das das ein sehr gutes Tut ist und das Du Dir sehr viel Mühe gemacht hast. Daumen hoch!


----------



## hanssx2 (27. August 2014)

Bekommst von mir nächste Woche was gesagt zu 12/10er rohr Verarbeitung mit dem Monsoon Kit 
Ich habe aber nicht die Röhre von EK sondern die von HBholzmaus
Sind prinzipiell die selben nur bei dem einen zahlt man das 5fache


----------



## Feleos (27. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Endlich mal jemand der das auf deutsch macht und nich immer auf englisch, was mal ne hübsche abwechslung ist  

Hatte mir auch vor fürs neue x99-system (wenn die heinis von inel ma hinne machen würden) ne verrohrung zuzulegen. Das hilft auf jedenfall bei der auswahl des bending-kits!


----------



## Joselman (28. August 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Sehr gut! Ich wäre auch für anpinnen.


----------



## Sumpfig (3. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

^


----------



## playdo (4. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Jo bitte anpinnen 

Hab im Moment keine Zeit aber verrohren wär mein nächstes Projekt!


----------



## Sumpfig (13. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

aus persönlicher Erfahrung ein Tip:

Wenn der Silikonschlauch/Silikonstab nach dem Biegen nicht mehr raus will, egal wie heftig man dran zieht...
Warmes Wasser mit Spühlmittel ins Spühlbecken oder eine Schüssel und das zickige Teil reinlegen und bisschen am Silikon ziehen. Dauert nicht lange und es flutscht raus.

(mein Weibchen kam auf die Idee, als ich fluchend an dem Silikonschlauch rumgezerrt habe)


----------



## santos (13. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Also diese Wakü-Verrohrung ist die Zukunft, ich meine das Ende der Schläuche ist eingeläutet, deshalb meine ich, sollte angepinnt werden. Gute Arbeit danke.
Santos


----------



## Sumpfig (14. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Alternatives Messwerkzeug

Ich habe mir mal des hier gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00JWR8IMY/ref=cfb_at_prodpg

An einer Stelle, wo ich nur schlecht mit den Linealen von Monsoon hingekommen bin, habe ich damit den Rohrverlauf (3 Biegungen) recht gut nachstellen können. Leider sind die möglichen Biegeradien nicht eng genug und die Übertragung der Maße hat nicht wirklich gut geklappt.
Aber ich glaube, die Idee dahinter ist gut, nur das Werkzeug nicht perfekt.
Vielleicht findet ja jemand etwas ähnliches, das besser funktioniert.


----------



## Carlo (16. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Da ich dabei bin meine erste Wakü zu basteln und noch vor der Entscheidung zwischen "schlauchen" und "tuben" stehe. 
Gute Entscheidungshilfe. 

Ps.: Kennt einer noch die Strohalme aus den 80er in Form eines Notenschlüssel, Herz ect.. Bei einem großen System bestimmt machbar. Bin gespannt wann man den ersten verknoteten Tube sieht.


----------



## DSHPB (16. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Carlo schrieb:


> Ps.: Kennt einer noch die Strohalme aus den 80er in Form eines Notenschlüssel, Herz ect.. Bei einem großen System bestimmt machbar. Bin gespannt wann man den ersten verknoteten Tube sieht.


 
RICHTIG gute Idee...Wenn schon, denn schon 

Werd ich mir mal merken...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Sumpfig schrieb:


> Ist dieses Thema interessant genug um angepinnt zu werden?


 
Ja.
Aber für Stickys brauchts kein


----------



## Oozy (18. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Schön, dass er nun angepinnt wurde. In heutigen Zeitalter sicher angesagt.

Eventuell kannst du in deinem Thread noch diese Anleitung von E22 verlinken: E22 - Blog Details


----------



## Sumpfig (19. September 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja.
> Aber für Stickys brauchts kein




aber danke!



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst du in deinem Thread noch diese Anleitung von E22 verlinken: E22 - Blog Details


 
ist drin


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Super How To - Solche Acryl-Leitungen machen schon einiges her!

Weiß jemand ob man auch eine 1/2" Rohrleitung mit den 13mm Fittingen verschrauben kann?
Die Abweichung des Außendurchmessers beträgt dabei ja nur 0,3mm sprich pro Wandung nur 0,15mm - das sollte der O-Ring doch ausgleichen können oder?

Hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert? xD

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MrCaedo (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Super Artikel! Hast du inzwischen mal ausprobiert, wie gut sich 12mm OD Rohre mit dem Monsoon Mandrel Kit biegen lassen? Da wäre bedeutend einfacher als mit Winkel/Wasserwaage zu hantieren


----------



## obc26 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

hallo zusammen ich möchte mich hier gleich anschliessen auch ich bin soweit mit meinem projekt 
Ich hab vor in einem tisch gehäuse die Acryl rohre zu verwenden .
Nun hab ich ewig nach rohren gesucht die einen innen durch messer von mind 13 haben : bin da auf monsoon gestossen nur irgend wie gefällt mir das ganze da mit dem kleben nicht usw .
Habe mir Bitspower angeguckt jetzt meine frage gibt es von Bitspower auch zb 16/13 Acryl rohre? finde wie ich schon sagte nur 13/10 ? 
Es handelt sich um den Tisch : 
http://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2013/08/cross-desk-top-100051891-orig.png
mfg


----------



## Sumpfig (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

gibt von Monsoon auch andere Anschlüsse für 16/13, sind aber schwer zu bekommen
Monsoon Hardline 16/13mm (ID 1/2" OD 5/8") Anschraubtülle Sixpack - Economy Matte Black | 16/13mm | Acrylrohr Anschlüsse | Anschlüsse | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## obc26 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

ok und wie siehts da aus eig mit winkel? 90 und 45 grad zb?


----------



## MrCaedo (8. November 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Bitspower hat neuerdings auch Anschlüsse für 16/13, auch einige Winkel mit integreirten Kompressionsanschlüssen und sodaso deren ganzes Sortiment mit Winkeln etc, die alle mit Anschlüssen verschraubt werden können. Guck am besten auf deren Internetseite, um zu sehen, ob da was für dich dabei ist und danach bei Highflow.nl, sonst findet man bei denen selten das passende, wenn man nicht genau weiß, wonach man sucht


----------



## obc26 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

wo hast du die anschlüsse von bitspower gesehn die 16/13 sind ? 
bin schon lange kunde bei highflow aber da gibts die nicht


----------



## Wolfi_2k14 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hallo Sumpfig,

danke das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast hat mir sehr weiter geholfen!!!

MFG


----------



## Sumpfig (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hier mal noch eine kleine Zusatzinfo zu den Rohren:
Die Monsoon Rohre werden zwar als 13/10, also 13mm Außen- und 10mm Innendurchmesser bezeichnet, haben aber nur 12,4mm Außendurchmesser.
Primochill und Alphacool 13/10er haben wirklich 13mm Außendurchmesser.

Die Monsoon 13/10 Hardline Anschlüsse (die man kleben muss) passen nur zu den 12,4mm Monsoon Rohren.
Wie es mit den Compression Fittings aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber ich würde die Monsoon Rohre nicht mit den Alphacool oder Primochill Anschlüssen verwenden.

Wenn jemand da entsprechende Erfahrungen hat, bitte posten!

Die Biegeschablonen (Mandrels) von Monsoon funktionieren aber auch mit den "echten" 13/10er Rohren.


----------



## DSHPB (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Mit den Monsoon Compression's ist es genauso. Haben die selben Rohre. Die haben Außendurchmesser meine ich 12,7mm? und Innendurchmesser auch weniger, 9,5 oder so.

Geht also NICHT mit den Holzmaus Tubes. Wichtig zu wissen 

Die Monsoon's sind für die Alphacool und Primochill's also etwas zu schmal und können Dichtigkeitsprobleme verursachen, sollte man natürlich auch beachten!


----------



## knightmare80 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hallo,
Danke für deine Ratschläge und Anleitungen,
habe mir einen Monsoon Hardline All Pro Deluxe Bender Kit 3/8 x 1/2 (13mm) Koffer kommen lassen und die Anschlüsse von Alphacool 13mm schaun echt nice aus.
Jetzt habe ich mich gefragt ob den nicht wirklich handelsübliche Acrylrohre (PMMA Acrylglas) in 13/10 aus dem Fachhandel auch gehen? bei AT Kosten 3,20m (4x80cm) 22€ aber im Internet habe ich 1 Meter für 2,20€ gefunden... (also ~7€ bei 3,20m)
Holzmaus Tubes habe ich ja auch im Internet gefunden, sind das wirklich die gleichen?Wäre ja echt heftig der Preisunterschied.
Ich glaube nicht das Alphacool da nen speziellen Hersteller gefunden hat.
Thx


----------



## Mister9Ball (29. August 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hallo Sumpfig,
vielen Dank für die Arbeit und die ganzen Tipps.
Jetzt MUSS das Hard Tubing in das neue Case, werde berichten...

Good Tube and Good Mod
Mister9Ball


----------



## excuses1 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich bin derzeit auch am planen und will mir die Leitungen aus Acrylstäben bauen.

Beim Thema messen, finde ich so ein teures Lineal eigentlich unnötig, ein Stück Draht erfüllt doch den selben Zweck und könnte sogar noch genauer sein oder ? 
- Mit dem Draht die "Leitung" biegen, 
- Abstände zu den Biegungen messen, 
- Zurückbiegen und die gesamte Länge messen.

So wäre hierbei jetzt meine Vorgehensweise.

Gibt es bei den Compression Fittings Probleme, oder halten die genauso dicht wie die Einklebestücke von Monsoon, hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen ? 

Lg


----------



## Dean0 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Sau cool. Merci dafür. Habe Rohre und zwei Anschlüsse zum "guggen" schon daheim liegen, und mir fehlt noch das Werkzeug. Mit der Anleitung bekomm ich schon eine sehr gute idee. Ich glaub die Mandrells gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## Shutterfly (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Nabend,

ich überlege mir derzeit meine erste WaKü zu bauen und bin von Hardtube irgendwie angefixt, wobei ich PETG bevorzugen würde. Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage: Kann das jmd. der noch nie in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen gesammelt hat (sprich: Totaler Anfänger) problemlos schaffen?

Ich bin kein Profi-Handwerker, würde mich jedoch auch nicht ganz gänzlich ungeschickt bezeichnen. Habe jedoch leider an mich selbst zu hohe Ansprüche  Würde das notwendige Equipment nicht so viel kosten, dann würde ich es einfach mal wagen aber mit Anschlüssen, Material, Föhn, etc. kommt da schon einiges zusammen.

Daher wäre ich für Einschätzungen von erfahrenen Hardtubern dankbar


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

kannst du hard tubing einem WaKü anfänger emphelen? Ich finde Schläuche sehen sch**** aus und interesiere mich mehr für die Tubes und ne WaKü bräuchte ich so langsam^^(habe noch nie eine WAKü gebaut)


----------



## hanssx2 (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich überlege mir derzeit meine erste WaKü zu bauen und bin von Hardtube irgendwie angefixt, wobei ich PETG bevorzugen würde. Für mich stellt sich jedoch die Frage: Kann das jmd. der noch nie in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen gesammelt hat (sprich: Totaler Anfänger) problemlos schaffen?
> 
> ...



Hi Shutter,

also Hardtubing wird zwar immer gesagt, dass man ein "Experte " sein soll, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man nicht gerade zwei Linke Hände hat und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, dann bekommt man es sehr gut hin.

Zu dem nötigen Equipment:
Anschaffungskosten sind hier immer ein Problem, aber nur wenn man nicht einfach mal fragt, denn mal ganz ehrlich. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ständig alles vor Ort braucht und sein System wieder neu verrohrt, dass ist in der Regel eine einmal Anschaffung und dann liegt das Werkzeug in der Ecke rum. Ein Heißluftfön jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber ein Monsoon Kit zum Biegen aber.
Für mich wäre es kein problem mein Werkzeug zu verleihen, sodass ein anderer sein Pc hard tuben kann.
Und zu deinem Letzten Punkt, wer nicht mit hohen Ansprüchen ans Hardtubing heran geht, der kann es meiner Meinung nach gleich bleiben lassen, denn alles andere als Perfektion schreit nach einer einfachen Verschlauchung. 




IWas_mit_pc schrieb:


> kannst du hard tubing einem WaKü anfänger emphelen? Ich finde Schläuche sehen sch**** aus und interesiere mich mehr für die Tubes und ne WaKü bräuchte ich so langsam^^(habe noch nie eine WAKü gebaut)



Ja Schläuche können kacke aussehen, sollte man aber nicht gleich verwerfen.  Als Waküanfänger ist Hardtubing eine bisschen größere Herausforderung aber nicht unmöglich. Ein Tipp forsch doch einfach mal rum, besorg dir ein paar PETG oder Acrylrohre von Ebay ( kostet dich 1-5€ incl versand) und versuch irgendwo eine Heißluft föhn zu besorgen. Irgendjemand hat bestimmt einen, sodass du keinen kaufen musst. Wenn du dass alles hast schnappst du dir noch eine kleine holzplatte schraubst dir dort ein paar Winkel drauf, sodass du passend biegen kannst. So kannst du erstmal üben. Ich selber habe so 1-2 m verhauen ( ist aber bei den Preisen nicht wirklich ein Problem), irgendwann macht es dann Klick und man kann schwere Winkel probieren. Wenn das dann erfolgreich ist und man immer noch der Meinung ist. Hardtubing als Wakü zu verwenden, dann kann man sich dann die teurer Adapter holen


----------



## chaotium (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Von Alphacool gibt es jetzt Hardtubing aus Borositglas!


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> Hi Shutter,
> 
> also Hardtubing wird zwar immer gesagt, dass man ein "Experte " sein soll, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn man nicht gerade zwei Linke Hände hat und nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist, dann bekommt man es sehr gut hin.



Danke dir für die Einschätzung. Auf die Idee mit dem Leihen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, wäre natürlich eine sinnvolle Idee. Da ich in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht einmal einen Heißluftföhn benötigt habe, könnte man sich solche "sinnlosen" Investitionen dann sparen.

Das Problem mit meinen Ansprüchen ist jedoch leider, dass wenn ich sie dann erfüllen kann, weil ich mir so tolle Luftschlösser gebaut hab oder die Schwierigkeit arg unterschätzt habe, werde ich mit dem Ergebnis unzufriedener sein als wenn ich "hässliche" Schläuche drin habe


----------



## sok904 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Bei dem großen Angebot an Winkeln für Hard Tubes, kannst du eventuell auch komplett aufs biegen verzichten. Ob das dann allerdings dem Sinn deines Wunsches entspricht kannst du natürlich nur selber wissen. Aber für den Anfang ist es zumindest ein Kompromiss. Allerdings ein ganz schön teurer.


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Einschätzung. Auf die Idee mit dem Leihen bin ich gar nicht gekommen, wäre natürlich eine sinnvolle Idee. Da ich in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht einmal einen Heißluftföhn benötigt habe, könnte man sich solche "sinnlosen" Investitionen dann sparen.
> 
> Das Problem mit meinen Ansprüchen ist jedoch leider, dass wenn ich sie dann erfüllen kann, weil ich mir so tolle Luftschlösser gebaut hab oder die Schwierigkeit arg unterschätzt habe, werde ich mit dem Ergebnis unzufriedener sein als wenn ich "hässliche" Schläuche drin habe





sok904 schrieb:


> Bei dem großen Angebot an Winkeln für Hard Tubes, kannst du eventuell auch komplett aufs biegen verzichten. Ob das dann allerdings dem Sinn deines Wunsches entspricht kannst du natürlich nur selber wissen. Aber für den Anfang ist es zumindest ein Kompromiss. Allerdings ein ganz schön teurer.



Also ich habe mir vor 5-6 Jahren meinen ersten Heißluftföhn geholt und seit dem ist der schon häufig in Gebrauch. Du kannst ihn ebenfalls perfekt zum Sleeven der Kabel verwenden. (schrumpfen des Schrumpfschlauches geht damit perfekt)
Zum entfernen oder auftragen von Decals oder Aufklebern. Gibt einige Möglichkeiten dafür, ungeeignet ist er aber zum Trocken von nassen Klamotten 

Wie gesagt hör dich doch einfach mal um, ob nicht jeman deinen hat. 

Sowas kann auch sehr gut aussehen, aber richtiges hard tubing ist es nur noch im weiteren Sinne, denn im Endeffekt tauscht man die "ich will nich basteln kunst" in eine "ich gebe Geld für Winkel Kunst " aus. 
Ist vollkommen in Ordnung aber richtig geschick haben, braucht man dann nicht mehr.


----------



## P2063 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

ein Heißluftfön ist doch jetzt kein großer Posten, die Dinger gibts doch schon für um 15€ wenn es nicht das auf 2° genau einstellbare Highendmodell von Steinel sein muss.


----------



## hanssx2 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



P2063 schrieb:


> ein Heißluftfön ist doch jetzt kein großer Posten, die Dinger gibts doch schon für um 15€ wenn es nicht das auf 2° genau einstellbare Highendmodell von Steinel sein muss.



ist wahr, aber für einen Einsteiger kumulieren sich die Kosten ziemlich schnell und wenn man durch fragen 15€ sparen kann, warum nicht dann einfach fragen ?


----------



## TooAToB (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Heißluftföhn kann man sooo oft brauchen, ich hab mir letztens auch einen günstigen von steinel mit 2 Stufen (300 und 500 grad) geholt und der tuts vollkommen


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Für Rohre mit 12cm Innendurchmesser
EK Water Blocks, 33cm lang


Ich vermute mal du meinst an dieser Stelle mm 

Sry hab das Zitieren noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Sumpfig (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Nein, für eine optimierte Kühlleistung werden hier Abflussrohre aus dem Sanitätsfachhandel verwendet


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ahh stimmt vergessen


----------



## pluto353 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu im Forum und möchte mich deshalb ersteinmal vorstellen: Mein RL Name ist Ole, ich komme aus Braunschweig und bin 14 Jahre alt. Ich plane momentan meine erste Wasserkühlung, mit der ich die CPU und GPU wasserkühlen möchte. Da ich persönlich Schläuche sehr hässlich finde möchte ich bei meiner ersten WaKü also gleich hardtuben. Ich habe dabei an PETG gedacht, aber die Monsoon Biegekits sollten dafür ja auch passen. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich, wie anscheinend viele hier, sehr perfektionistisch bin und daher wahrscheinlich im das Pro Bender Kit von Monsoon nicht herumkommen werde. Da für mich als Schüler 90€ doch relativ viel Geld sind, klar WaKüs sind immer teuer, aber ich persönlich habe nicht viel Lust die 700€ Grenze zu überschreiten, möchte ich fragen, ob das Angebot Werkzeug zu verleihen immer noch steht. Dies ist erstmal eine generelle Frage, weil ich vor meiner Wasserkühlung ersteinmal von meiner 270X auf die 480 upgraden möchte. Die Wasserkühlung werde ich dann also wahrscheinlich in 2-3 Monaten bauen.

Gruß Ole


----------



## Sumpfig (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass dieses Thema in einigen Bereichen inzwischen völlig veraltet ist.
Es gibt jede Menge neue, tolle Produkte und fantastische Möglichkeiten. Dieser Thread wird dem aktuellen Angebot nicht mehr gerecht.

Da ich keine Lust auf eine Aktualisierung und Weiterführung habe, könnte man den Thread eigentlich dicht machen.


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hallo Ole,
erstmal willkommen im Forum!

Ich würde dir erstmal raten keine Bigesets zu benutzen das geht auch sehr gut an einem AGB oder ähnliches. Und wenn ich dir einen gut gemeinten Rat geben darf lass erstmal eine Wasserkühlung bleiben sondern such dir gute Luftkühler klar Wasserkühlungen sehen geil aus und kühlen mit abstand am besten  aber man muss doch sagen von diesen 400-700 Euro kann man um einiges besser ausgeben z.B. in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Graka weil mit OC hohlste net so viel raus wie mit ner neuen. Also überleg dir das nochmal gut. In deinem Alter habe ich auch an ne WaKü gedacht welche ich mir aber erst mit 20 gekauft habe. Und wegen Grafikkarten umstieg rate ich dir bis nächste Woche zu warten wegen der 1060 . Wenn die besser ist als ne 980 muss AMD die preise für die 480 stark reduzieren also warte noch etwas.

MFG

Julius


----------



## pluto353 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

NVidia kommt mir hier nicht in den PC . Also meinst du, eher eine Graka mit guter Luftkühlung und vielleicht eine AiO Wasserkühlung für die CPU, das sieht finde ich einfach geil aus und der preislich große Unterscheid wäre da ja auch nicht. Ich wäre bei meiner WaKü bei 800€ mit Steuerung, Biegeformen usw. Ich hatte 2 360mm Radiatoren in meiner Konfiguration, was vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel ist. Danke aber erstmal für deine Tipps und ich werde mir die Sache mit der Custom Wasserkühlung nochmal gut überlegen. Eigentlich zahlt man ja auch nur für das Aussehen, so ein riesen Unterschied ist bei der Kühlleistung ja auch wieder nicht, zumindest bei der CPU.

Gruß Ole

Achja, neue Biegeformen habe ich nicht im Internet gefunden. Es werden nur die von dir beschrieben angeboten.


----------



## chaotium (28. August 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



pluto353 schrieb:


> NVidia kommt mir hier nicht in den PC . Also meinst du, eher eine Graka mit guter Luftkühlung und vielleicht eine AiO Wasserkühlung für die CPU, das sieht finde ich einfach geil aus und der preislich große Unterscheid wäre da ja auch nicht. Ich wäre bei meiner WaKü bei 800€ mit Steuerung, Biegeformen usw. Ich hatte 2 360mm Radiatoren in meiner Konfiguration, was vielleicht auch ein bisschen viel ist. Danke aber erstmal für deine Tipps und ich werde mir die Sache mit der Custom Wasserkühlung nochmal gut überlegen. Eigentlich zahlt man ja auch nur für das Aussehen, so ein riesen Unterschied ist bei der Kühlleistung ja auch wieder nicht, zumindest bei der CPU.
> 
> Gruß Ole
> 
> Achja, neue Biegeformen habe ich nicht im Internet gefunden. Es werden nur die von dir beschrieben angeboten.



hä wo haste das denn her? Meine GPU hatte früher um die 80 Grad mit Luft, jetzt sind es um die 50 Grad. CPU hatte auch um die 70 Grad, nun sind es mit Wasser rund 40 Grad, fast die HÄLFTE!


----------



## -Kerby- (29. August 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> hä wo haste das denn her? Meine GPU hatte früher um die 80 Grad mit Luft, jetzt sind es um die 50 Grad. CPU hatte auch um die 70 Grad, nun sind es mit Wasser rund 40 Grad, fast die HÄLFTE!



Der Unterschied ist weiterhin nicht so extrem, wenn man es im Verhältnis Baugrösse/Kühlleistung betrachtet.
Hättest du auf deine 980 Ti einen anderen Kühler montiert, wie z.B. einen Artic Accelero Xtreme IV, wie ich einen an meiner 970 montiert habe, würdest du merken,
dass das letztgenannte Verhältnis deutlich besser in Bezug auf Luftkühlung ausgerichtet ist und die Temperaturen sich nicht so stark voneinander unterscheiden (also Wakü zu Lüku).

Wasser ist enthusiastisch und mMn sinnvoll für Multi-GPU, weil sich in solch einem Fall wiederrum das Gehäuse zu sehr innendrin durch die zwei großen Wärmequellen aufheizen würde und Frischluft
nicht so schnell zugeführt werden könnte. Da ist der Vorteil bei Wasser, dass die Hitze einfach extern hinaus transportiert werden kann und die zuständigen Radiatoren nicht mit aufgeheizter Luft belastet werden.

Speziell der optische Effekt ist es, der sehr für eine Wakü spricht, aber rein praktisch gesehen, hat man da nicht so sehr viele Vorteile. Klar, die Temperaturen sind schon besser, aber nicht in solch einem extrem großen
Ausmaß, dass es nun eine Wasserkühlung rechtfertigen würde, wenn man jetzt ein System mit Single-GPU und keiner Intel-X99-CPU betrachtet.
X99 kann natürlich auch für Luftkühlung geeignet sein, jedoch ist man dann schon etwas mehr in Bezug auf Temperaturen eingeschränkt, als jetzt bei einer Wakü.

Meine GTX 970, die per Mod-Bios ihre 250 Watt ziehen darf, wird nicht heißer als 60-65 Grad Celsius, weniger im Winter. Der Accelero leistet hier extrem gute Arbeit.
Der Dark Rock Pro 3 von be Quiet! leistet ebenso sehr gute Arbeit und verhindert, dass meine CPU über 60 Grad  im Winter hinauskommt und im Sommer dürften es weniger als 70 Grad sein, natürlich übertaktet auf 1.2V.
Ebenso habe ich zeitweise eine Wakü für das System genutzt, eingebunden war nur die CPU mit einem 360er und 240 Radiator. Die Temperaturen waren nicht unbedingt merklich geringer, ich bewegte mich bei 50 Grad Celsius.
Die andere Sache ist, die viel wichtiger ist: rechtfertigen kühlere Temperaturen, dass man so viel Geld für eine Wakü zahlt? Wakü ist bei PCs schon Prestige und teuer.

Bleibt noch ein Punkt: die Temperaturen sind geringer, was folglich auch bedeutet, dass das System leiser ist. Selbstverständlich verstehe ich Leute, die es lieben, wenn sie keinen einzigen Mucks von
ihrem PC hören, völlig verständlich und auch respektiere ich die Meinung jedes Users hier, wenn er denkt, dass eine Wakü für ihn das Richtige ist, aber...
Hier verwende ich die genannten Kühler und 6 T.B. Silence Lüfter, die an einer relativ billigen Phobya-Lüftersteuerung laufen (die manuell läuft, ich lege fest, mit welcher Drehzahl die Lüfter laufen).
Mit dieser Lüftersteuerung und der minimalsten Lüftergeschwindigkeit, ist mein PC sehr leise und wiederrum reicht die Geschwindigkeit völlig aus, damit mein PC seinen notwendigen Frischluftzug bekommt,
denn er braucht (speziell für die passiven Kühler auf dem MB), also für den Fall, dass der PC nicht belastet wird.

Seit jeher (ca. 1 Jahr in diesem Betrieb) läuft mein PC einwandfrei, angenehm leise im Leerlauf und auch bei relativ anspruchsvollen Spielen wie Witcher 3 kann ich tolle Runden spielen und es ist weiterhin angenehm von der Lautstärke.
Anderer Punkt, der evtl. für Wakü sprechen könnte, wäre wiederrum: unter Last bleibt das System genauso leise wie sonst, je nachdem, wie die Wakü ausgelegt worden ist. Das ist evtl. ein Knackpunkt für die jeweiligen User,
denn bei einer Luftkühlung wird die Temperatur ansteigen und die Lüfter drehen schneller, was natürlich dann bemerkbar wird, abhängig von der Lüfterwahl (mit den Eloops sieht das wieder ganz anders aus). 
Wenn das einen dann stört und er dabei keine Kopfhörer nutzt, der sollte vil doch mal darüber nachdenken eine Wakü zu benutzen. 
Wer außerdem gerne viel schraubt und viel mit seinem PC arbeitet, dem kann ich sagen, dass eine Wakü eine sehr interessante und aufregende Erfahrung ist. 
Wer jedoch einfach in Ruhe spielen will und auch bei der Lautstärke *relativ * (Lautstärke ist subjektiv) tolerant ist, der kommt mit einer Luftkühlung sehr gut zurecht.

Weiterhin benötigt eine Wakü eine gewisse Wartung und Pflege, die aber sowieso keine Rolle spielen sollten, wenn man gerne schraubt, zudem dies nicht sooft nötig ist.


----------



## Nathenhale (6. September 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Mal eine Frage hier ratet ihr eher zu Acrylglas PETG röhren?


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (7. September 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Nathenhale schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage hier ratet ihr eher zu Acrylglas PETG röhren?



Also Acryl sieht besser aus und wird nicht so schnell Trüb während PETG nicht so schnell bricht und besse rzu biegen ist aber auch an sich etwas dunkler aber ich empfele PETG.


----------



## Nathenhale (7. September 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ok danke ist der Unterschied im aussehen trastisch? JayZ2cents meinte PETG hat einen leicht bleulichen tatsch.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hat jemand 12er, auf den Monsoon getestet? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## VirusAccess (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Oh mann. 
Das ekwb D.I.Y kit passt nicht in die 10er röhre (ekwb petg) passt nur ca 2cm und danach steckt es fest.
Jemand nen Plan? Brauch ich ein anderes?


----------



## Aries1337 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Könntest den biegeschlauch mit hw 40 oder so fetten, dann steckt der nicht fest


----------



## VirusAccess (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Alles probiert. Get nicht da der Schlauch zu dick ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

10er Rohre, innen Durchmesser oder außen? 
Welchen Durchmesser hat der Biegeschlauch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## VirusAccess (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

10er innen.
Und der ekwb biegeschlauch hat nicht die gegeben 9 irgendwas sonder auch 10.
Wieder mal ein fehlprodukt von ekwb. Jedesmal passt bei denen etwas nicht 
Gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich habe von Monsoon Mandrels Kitt, den Biegeschlauch, Durchmesser 9. Leider ist der zu klein und du hast nur Ärger beim biegen. 
Bei Caseking hab ich einen mit 9.2 mm gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Also ich habe mir hier so ziemlich alles durchgelesen, so einige Beiträge klingen schwer nach schlechten Tipps.
Zum Beispiel mit dem Biegekit sparen.. Wenn man sich die Erklärvideos von Monsoon mal auf YT ansieht, wird man schnell feststellen, dass ein einfach drauf los biegen ohne einen ahnung wie man das ausmisst und wie man was biegt nur zu Katastrophe werden kann.. Daher habe ich mir so ein Kit besorgt, auch wenn es in real vor mir nicht mal die Hälfte des Neupreises Wert scheint, wöllte ich ohne gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich habe mich in einer FB-Gruppe mit jemandem Unterhalte, der hat Alphacool Eisrohr in 16mm für sein Core P5 genommen (4 Stationen=5 Rohre), er hat eine gesamtlänge aller Leitungen von etwa 2m, aber da er kein Biegekit verwenden wollte hat er dafür über "8m" Verschleiß durch falsches biegen produziert. Preislich kam das bei ihm als sogar teurer als wenn er sich ein Biegekit gekauft hätte, auch der zeitliche Mehraufwand, die Frustration usw.. alles Faktoren die man nicht unterschätzen sollte.
Auch könnte man so ein Kit nachher wieder günstig zur Miete anbieten, mit Kaution versteht sich... so bekäme man im Nachhinein das Geld Stück für Stück auch wieder rein. Mag ja sein, dqass es hier und da ein paar Naturtalente gibt, bei denen ohne Kit wenig Verschleiß auftritt, aber die Regel ist das nicht.


----------



## mad-onion (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich habe von Monsoon Mandrels Kitt, den Biegeschlauch, Durchmesser 9. Leider ist der zu klein und du hast nur Ärger beim biegen.
> Bei Caseking hab ich einen mit 9.2 mm gesehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


zu klein für welche Tubes?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*



mad-onion schrieb:


> zu klein für welche Tubes?


Bitspower habe ich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## VirusAccess (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich habe leider (wiedereinmal) ein schlechtes ekwb Produkt erhalten.  Noch dazu kommt das der Support von ekwb ziemlich beschissen ist. Pro Tag bekommt man da nur eine Antwort.... mühsam.
Nie wieder ekwb!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Hier Biegeschlauch von Bitspower, mit 9.6 mm perfekt für 10 mm innendurchmesser. 
Monsoon ist mit knapp 9 mm deutlich zu klein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Kleine Tipps noch zu Monsoon PETG Hardtubes  in Verbinding mit dem hauseigenen Mandrel Kit:

 Die Silikonnudel hat so viel Spiel, dass es zu unschönen Übergängen zwischen gerader Strecke und Kurve kommen kann, wenn diese beim biegen im Rohr nicht mindestens 2-3 cm über die erwärmte Stelle hinausragt. Durch das Spiel verjüngt sich das Rohr an der Biegestelle, Endet die Silikonnudel im weichen Bereich bildet die Endkante eine Delle nach aussen.

Um seitliche Ausbauchung in der Biegung zu verhindern, sollte während des Biegens das Rohr auf der Startseite fest in das äusserste Ende des  Mandrel gedrückt und am anderen Ende des Rohres mit leichtem zug vom Mandrel weg die Biegung durchgeführt werden. Dann das Rohr beim Erreichen des Endpunkts unter weiterhin leichtem Zug in die Kerbe hineinlegen und ebenfalls am äussersten Ende mit leichtem Druck fixieren. Nicht zu früh loslassen, sonst öffbet sich der Winkel und man muss nachwärmen und ne anpassen, was zu unschönen Ergebnissen führen kann. 
Es ist ebenfalls hilfreich sich an der gezeichneten Mittellinie zu orientieren.

Ich habe mir 4 Blätter Milimeterpapier ausgedruckt und zu einem großen zusammengeklebt, was dann als Zeichenunterlage auf dem zu verwendenden Holzbrett dazu führt dass man völlig exakt zeichnen kamm und alle Maße und Winkel 100%ig stimmen. 

Die Mandrels sollten erst nach dem Zeichnen angebracht werden, da sie die gezeichnete Linie nicht überlappen, sondern daran anliegen sollten. 

Legt man diese an die Linie an und drückt die Schrauben von Hand durch die Öffnungen in das Zeichenpapier, wird der Mittelpunkt eingestochen. Mandrel wieder wegnehmen und mit einem sehr dünnen Holzbohrer gerade senkrecht etwa 5mm vorbohren. 

Danach kann der Mandrel verschraubt werden ohne Verrutsch-Gefahr, die Vorbohrungen zentrieren den Lauf der Schrauben.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Wie realisiert man das wechseln des Wassers?

Ich muss doch irgendwo einen Auslass haben um bei Umbauten das Wasser ablassen zu können.

Bei meiner jetzigen Wakü ist es kein Problem den Schlauch mal eben in eine Schüssel zu halten nur das geht mit den Tubes ja nicht.

Überlege aktuell ob ich meine Wakü umrüste. Habe da voll Bock drauf.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Du nimmst ein Stück Schlauch mit Anschraubtülle und montierst den vorm Ablassen an der offenen Seite des Kugelhahns. Also ganz herkömmlich.
Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Haarstrich (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Stichworte T-Stück und Kugelhahn. Möglichst am tiefsten Punkt einbauen, Wo, hängt vom Aufbau deines Systems ab.



DARPA schrieb:


> Du nimmst ein Stück Schlauch mit Anschraubtülle und montierst den vorm Ablassen an der offenen Seite des Kugelhahns. Also ganz herkömmlich.
> Oder was meinst du?



Ich geh mal aufgrund seines Postings davon aus das er bisher keinen Kugelhahn im System hat.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich habe Bock meine Wakü auf Hard Tubing umzustellen. 

Da ich eh alles ablassen muss um die Graka zu wechseln (1080 Ti kommt rein), wollte ich halt auf Hard Tubing umstellen.

Ich finde nur keine Lösung für Hard Tubing um dort das Wasser abzulassen.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ich versteh immer noch nicht das Problem.

Du nimmst ein T-Stück oder Adapterblock mit 3x 1/4'' Innengewinde. Daran befestigst du 2 Schraubanschlüsse für die Hardtubing Hauptleitung und der 3. Anschluss ist für den Kugelhahn. Halt als Doppelnippel oder auch Hardtubing oder Schlauch, wie es halt passt und du haben willst. 
Am Ausgang des Kugelhahns kannst du im Falle des Entleerens einen normalen Schlauch per Schraubtülle anschliessen. Wenn du fertigt bist Schlauch wieder vom Kugelhahn abschrauben und zur Sicherheit nen Blindstopfen drauf.

Oder du hast ein Pumpentop mit mehren Anschlüssen, wo der Kugelhahn ran kann. Hauptsache der Ausgang der Ablaufleitung ist so weit unten wie möglich.


----------



## Schrotti (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Danke.


----------



## dergunia (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Aloha,
Hab seit ca 1 Jahr meine Wakü verbaut mit der flexiblen Schlauchgeschichte. Jetzt kommt in den Kreislauf noch ein GPU kühler und wenn ich eh schon erweitere, dachte ich mir ich rüste auf Hardtube um. Bis Ende kommender Woche sollte dann alles da sein. Aber generell schon mal danke für diese super Anleitung. Und aus eigener Heimwerkererfahrung möchte ich mich den anderen anschließen und behaupten; Lieber zu viel Material haben als zu wenig und lieber ein bisschen mehr Geld investieren als nötig. Bevor man vor einem halbfertigen Projekt steht und Mühe und Schweiß unnötig investiert hat und am Ende doch z.B. das teuerere  Werkzeug kauft 
In diesem Sinne danke für die Einführung ins Hardtubing. Inwieweit das praktisch hilft kann ich noch nicht sagen aber beim Kauf der Materialien hilft es schon mal 

Greets,
Chris


----------



## Jibbomat (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Ja stimmt schon.

Bau auch grade meine erste Wakü und gleich mit Hardtubes.
Hab gleich 6 Meter Rohr bestellt. 

Hab ich genug zum üben ^^

Nur mal ne frage dazu.

Hab 16/12 Rohr und find nur 11mm gummidöddel zum biegen.

Reicht das oder wäre das zu locker für ne saubere Biegung ?


----------



## Darki88 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Ãœbersicht und Vergleich*

Hier findest du 12mm Biegeschlauch ->Bitspower Hard Tube Silicone Bending fur ID 12mm - 1m

Welche Hardtube Fittings/Röhre sind zu empfehlen? Mit Alphacool Hardtubes habe ich nun eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Jibbomat (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Übersicht und Vergleich*

Danke, der ist mir bestimmt durchgerutscht wegen der lieferbarkeit.

Hab jetzt den. In WCUK mir 11mm.
Werd mal ne Probebiegung machen.

Rohr hab ich die von Bitspower. Bedingt durch den benötigten 12mm Innendurchmesser für TT Pazific Fittinge.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Ãœbersicht und Vergleich*



Darki88 schrieb:


> Hier findest du 12mm Biegeschlauch ->Bitspower Hard Tube Silicone Bending fur ID 12mm - 1m
> 
> Welche Hardtube Fittings/Röhre sind zu empfehlen? Mit Alphacool Hardtubes habe ich nun eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Fittinge sind eine eigene Wissenschaft fuer sich bei Hardtubes.
Ich persoenlich hatte keine Probleme mit den Alphacool. Hab allerdings Glasröhren benutzt. Da hab ich die grad so draufbekommen. Ist alles dicht.

Eigentlich wollt ich Barrow-Fittinge verwenden. Da ist das mit dem Bestellen etwas komplexer. Hier mal ein Sammelthread ausm LUXX: [Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen
Barrow ist angeblich der OEM Hersteller fuer Bitspower, wenn ich das Alles richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Kampino9274 (27. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Ãœbersicht und Vergleich*

Welche Fittinge für Glass röhren könnt ihr empfehlen und welche Röhren sind gut?


----------



## GMJ (28. Februar 2019)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Ãœbersicht und Vergleich*



Darki88 schrieb:


> Hier findest du 12mm Biegeschlauch ->Bitspower Hard Tube Silicone Bending fur ID 12mm - 1m


Aus eigener Erfahrung: Diese 12mm Silikonschnur passt z.B. nicht für 16/12er Holzmaus Rohre, ist einfach immer noch zu dünn. Daraus ergeben sich Spalte ~1mm, bending geht, aber man merkt die Quetschungen an den Radien.
Genauso die Barrow-Schnur, zu dünn. Gemessen hatte ich 11,1-2 bei Barrow und 11,2-3 bei der BP Schnur.
Durch die Außentolerierung der Acrylrohe hat man chargenweise statt 12mm ID auch mal gern 12,1-2mm ID.

Acrylrohe zB von https://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.d...bjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Products/00-00[18]


----------



## h0nk (5. März 2020)

*AW: Hard Tubing Hilfsmittel - Ãœbersicht und Vergleich*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Fittinge sind eine eigene Wissenschaft fuer sich bei Hardtubes.
> Ich persoenlich hatte keine Probleme mit den Alphacool. Hab allerdings Glasröhren benutzt. Da hab ich die grad so draufbekommen. Ist alles dicht.
> 
> Eigentlich wollt ich Barrow-Fittinge verwenden. Da ist das mit dem Bestellen etwas komplexer. Hier mal ein Sammelthread ausm LUXX: [Sammelthread] WaKü-Teile aus Fernost bestellen
> Barrow ist angeblich der OEM Hersteller fuer Bitspower, wenn ich das Alles richtig verstanden habe.



Also ich habe bei meinem Projekt die Barrow Fittinge "TYKN-K16 V4" verwendet und muss sagen, absolut sauber verarbeitet und mit 3 internen Dichtringen und einem für das Rohr selbst auch absolut dicht.
Kaufen kann man die auch sehr einfach zB bei pcool.de - da muss man nicht immer direkt über Ali oder so aus Fernost bestellen.
Sind preislich auch wirklich gut.

Gruss


----------

